# Coupe Quattro turbo wont rev past 3000 rpm



## ANGRYQUATTRO (May 12, 2010)

Hey guys i`ve been having some trouble with my 3b turbo coupe for the past month and i finally got it started about a week ago turns out the timing belt jumped a tooth any way i got it started after resetting the timing but now it wont rev past 3k otherwise it idles smooth i`m not pulling any codes and i checked all the basics and the vacuum lines are good the only thing i could find that was wrong was my spark plugs were black with carbon i cleaned them and still nothing i also tried replacing the MAF i didn`t have any luck there either i did do a compression test on it and all of the cylinders are 150psi + or - 5psi i checked the fuel pump according to sjm and it`s good i don`t know if it could be my hall sendor since i have a bit of a hard starting problem it always takes 2 or 3 tries before it starts could it be retarding my timing?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

not to push you out of this forum, but have you posted this in Motorgeek?
They are Audi pros over there!!!


----------



## ANGRYQUATTRO (May 12, 2010)

Thanks i`ll have to check them out.


----------

